

Bad Practice of the Month: First-party pop-ups - rriepe
http://matchstrike.net/strikepad/2009/12/bad-practice-of-the-month-first-party-pop-ups/

======
TheThomas
I have to say, I completely hate this too. You'll be reading through a post
and BAM,"lol, WHY DON'T YOU SUBSCRIBE TO MY MAILING LIST". 9 times out of 10,
I'm going to hit command+w and move on to whatever is in the next tab rather
than trying to close whatever is blocking my view of their content.

I really don't understand how this can be an effective advertising for
whatever service they are pushing. Basically, they're saying: My content isn't
good enough to get you to subscribe or follow me with a simple link at the end
of the article, so don't even bother reading the rest of it because you'll
only be disappointed.

